

Matrix Codes In Buildings, Clothing, Even Crop Circles - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/03/17/clothes-with-matrix-codes-put-information-up-front/

======
almost
> And that’s not just a novelty.

Except it is, clearly.

Or I'm wrong and in the future everyone will wear t-shirts with QR-Codes
linking to their Twitter streams at all times. Which would be really really
lame if you ask me :p

~~~
kkleiner
I think that is pretty short sighted of you. The applications for this stuff
expand way beyond simply linking to your facebook profile. Especially from a
marketing perspective, these codes seem to have real potential for promotions,
etc.

~~~
almost
The codes themselves are cool, I've got some idea for projects using them.
Sticking them on t-shirts is a novelty though. Sticking them on business cards
I'm also not quite sold on, the benefit over a short url eludes.

~~~
jokermatt999
Not every website has a short URL, especially if you wanted to link to, say,
an individual employees page in the middle of a site. Also, relying on a URL
shortening service introduces the problem of link rot. Lastly, I think the
novelty of simply taking a picture of a QR code and being instantly taken to a
site rather than typing out a URL makes them more likely to be used. It's
still a good idea to include a URL, but a QR code could certainly have some
additional benefit.

~~~
almost
As you say, it's the novelty of taking a picture of a QR code to go to
website.

The long URL problem can be solved without URL shortener, just make your urls
shorter :)

I'm really not arguing that the idea of using QR codes to indicate URLs (or,
more interestingly, for other things) is totally without merit. Just that
current usages seem to be mere novelties to me.

~~~
jokermatt999
Actually, I feel there's one other non-novelty use of QR codes: Android apps.
Most sites with Android apps have a QR code to the market in them. If you're
browsing on a computer/laptop/not your phone, you can just point your phone at
the screen and be taken instantly to the app's Market page. It's a case where
the URL problem can't be handled by teh user, and where typing in a URL seems
odd.

I agree that QR codes aren't fully useful, but I have seen some decent use of
them. They certainly have more potential in my opinion, although the augmented
reality demos of them I've seen are pretty cool.

------
Raphael
What are the best libraries for generating matrix codes?

------
gcb
can se some actual good uses for a standardized way to put watermarks on
printed works

